# Over 4 decades Iran has been attacking the USA



## Lovebears65 (Jan 5, 2020)

https://www.aipac.org/-/media/publi...qUmLMctjrZRSUbuySyBI0qtVzHrYksLo1kUdHYnjo37hE  about time someone did something about them.


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

Propaganda. Fake news.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

Lovebears65 said:


> https://www.aipac.org/-/media/publi...qUmLMctjrZRSUbuySyBI0qtVzHrYksLo1kUdHYnjo37hE  about time someone did something about them.



So you want to go into another multi decade war that will never end that can't be won where American Blood is spilled at an alarming rate?  If it's allowed to progress as it is, that is exactly what is going to happen.  And there will be no winners, only losers.  If Congress doesn't step up the plate and do something to stop this, get ready for some real blood letting of Americans even if the US doesn't declare war on Iran.  I won't go into how that will be (and it will be) because you are incapable of understanding but fanatics are fanatics.


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aipac.org/-/media/publi...qUmLMctjrZRSUbuySyBI0qtVzHrYksLo1kUdHYnjo37hE  about time someone did something about them.
> ...


Trump has told over 12,567 lies.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2020)

But our amazing Pres.Trump tells the best lies that I want to hear and believe. ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> But our amazing Pres.Trump tells wonderful lies that I want to hear and believe. ...



In this case, if these latest series of lies are followed up on and Congress doesn't act, break out the body bags, lots of body bags for Americans and Iranians.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Lovebears65 said:


> https://www.aipac.org/-/media/publi...qUmLMctjrZRSUbuySyBI0qtVzHrYksLo1kUdHYnjo37hE  about time someone did something about them.



To add to the OP from the link:

For almost four decades, Iran and its terrorist proxies have targeted American civilians and military personnel. From the 1983 bombing of the U.S. Marine barracks in Beirut to more than a decade of attacks against U.S. military personnel in Iraq, Iran’s terrorist proxies have killed more Americans than any terrorist group other than al-Qaida. These attacks underscore Iran’s malign activities in the region and beyond. Congress and the administration must continue to confront Iran’s regional aggression and support for terrorism.

HOSTAGES HELD AT U.S. EMBASSY IN IRAN A group of Iranian students backed by Islamic Revolutionary leader Ayatollah Khomeini took control of the U.S. Embassy in Tehran, holding 52 U.S. diplomats and citizens hostage for 444 days. 

MINE ATTACK IN THE PERSIAN GULF Iran—in violation of international law—mined the Persian Gulf. In 1988, one such mine struck the U.S. Navy guided missile frigate USS Samuel B. Roberts, injuring 10 sailors and blowing a 15-foot hole in the vessel’s hull. 

TRUCK BOMBING IN SAUDI ARABIA Hezbollah terrorists—with Iranian backing and support—attacked U.S. military forces housed in the Khobar Towers in Dhahran, Saudi Arabia, killing 19 Americans and wounding 372. 

SUICIDE BOMBINGS IN LEBANON The Iranian-backed terrorist organization Hezbollah—founded, armed, trained and funded by Iran—conducted two suicide bombings in Lebanon: the April bombing of the U.S. Embassy in Beirut killed 17 Americans and the October bombing of the U.S. Marine barracks in Beirut killed 241 Americans. 

SUPPORT FOR 9/11 HIJACKERS Iran knowingly permitted members of al-Qaida, including several of the 9/11 hijackers, to transit Iranian territory on their way to Afghanistan for training. In April 2018, a U.S. judge ordered Iran to pay $6 billion to the families of 9/11 victims for supporting the hijackers. 

DEADLY IRANIAN INFLUENCE IN IRAQ Iranian-backed Shiite militias in Iraq killed hundreds of U.S. service members and civilians. Iran provided training and material support for repeated attacks on U.S. personnel with conventional weapons and missiles, as well as sophisticated improvised explosive devices (IEDs) and explosively formed projectiles (EFPs). 

OCTOBER 2018 UNJUSTLY DETAINING AMERICANS Iran has imprisoned U.S. citizens on spurious charges and without due process for decades. Former FBI agent Bob Levinson has not been heard from since he was arrested in Iran in 2007. 

ATTACKS ON U.S. INTERESTS IN AFRICA Members of the IRGC in Nigeria were arrested for planning bombings targeting American- and other Western-affiliated destinations in the country. 

HARASSMENT IN THE PERSIAN GULF Iran’s military has repeatedly taken a range of provocative actions against Americans in international waters, including charging American ships at close range as well as the seizure of two naval vessels and 10 U.S. sailors in January 2016. 

ASSASSINATION ATTEMPT IN D.C. American law enforcement disrupted a plot backed by Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) to assassinate the Saudi Arabian ambassador to the U.S. by bombing a popular restaurant in Washington, D.C. 

HEZBOLLAH PLOTS ATTACKS IN U.S. In June 2017, two Hezbollah operatives were arrested for conducting surveillance of U.S. military and law enforcement facilities, as well as airports, in New York City in preparation for terrorist attacks against Americans. 

AGENTS OF IRAN IN THE U.S. In August 2018, two Iranian agents were arrested for surveilling potential terrorist targets in the United States, including Israeli and Jewish targets in Chicago. 

IRANIAN PROXIES TARGET U.S. DIPLOMATS Iranian-backed terrorist proxies in Iraq launched attacks against the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad and the U.S. Consulate in Basra. The funding and training for these assaults came directly from Iran.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2020)

Israel has decided that America must go to war with Iran.  ...


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > But our amazing Pres.Trump tells wonderful lies that I want to hear and believe. ...
> ...


You keep thinking Congress must act. They won’t. If anything they will rubber stamp another war, just as they have in the past. Stop dreaming. 

Dumb Don has painted himself into a corner. If he does nothing after the Iranians retaliate, he will be condemned as weak by his bloodthirsty vapid followers. If he responds too harshly, which seems likely, a big war will be underway and the war profiteers, the Neocons, and the billionaires will get the war of their dreams.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



If congress doesn't act then there is going to be some house cleaning in November big time.  And right after that, the New President and the New Congress will work out a peace treaty with the new Iranian Government.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > But our amazing Pres.Trump tells wonderful lies that I want to hear and believe. ...
> ...



Obama did not need Congress for his illegal wars, funny now how they demand Trump consult them.

If Trump wants something then the far left will automatically oppose it.

If Trump does not want it the the far left will want it!

If anything this will expedite the departure of the US Military out of Iraq.

Many will find this as a good thing.


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Let’s hope you are right. However, I have my doubts. History shows the American people are easily duped by government propaganda, when it comes to war. 

If the CIA does a big event that mass murders many Americans then blames Iran, Public opinion will quickly shaft to all out war. It’s been done before.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Israel has decided that America must go to war with Iran.  ...



No the US has kept Israel from going to war with Iran on many different occasions.

If we wanted to go to war with Israel, we would just let Israel do it for it us.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



It's ain't partisan anymore.  It's headed for War.  War between two nations.  Iran ain't Afghanistan, Iraq or Syria.  It's going to come to our shores as well as all over the globe.  WE may not have boots on the ground inside of Iran but our Navy and Air Force is going to suffer losses and only be able to go only so far in before it's too costly to go any further.  And don't look for the other Middle Eastern Countries to be that keen on helping out or allowing our troops to use their countries as jumping off points.  Saudi Arabia is well within Irans Missile Range as it is and so is most of the others.  Rump has no idea the can of worms he's opening up.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



It is very political always has been political.

The far left will not support Trump even it is to save the lives of others.

However they were very silent under Obama when he was running his illegal wars.

It is always political!


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> If congress doesn't act then there is going to be some house cleaning in November big time



A lot can happen in 9-10 months.....

What is Trump's strategy on Iran?


> He said the US had identified 52 Iranian sites, some "at a very high level & important to Iran & the Iranian culture", and warned they would be "HIT VERY FAST AND HARD" if Tehran struck at the US.


Trump is all about US air power, while formidable , how will the mullahs and clerics from _multiple _theocracies view _their_ people decimated ?  



Daryl Hunt said:


> And right after that, the New President and the New Congress will work out a peace treaty with the new Iranian Government.



we had one, Trump turned his back on the JCPOA, despite the other states _still_ in on it

It was one of Trump's_ campaign_ promises

So in Iranian eyes, we did not want _peace_, we wanted _war_

a rolling thunder _redux_ _(Trump must be channeling McNamara)_  foisted in another administrations lap makes peace a _rough row to hoe_....

~S~


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



When a President threatens War and takes the Nation right to the brink of it, it ceases to be partisan or political.  So stop with this nonsense and stick with the facts.  It's real, very real.  And scary.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



The wingnuts have been sabre rattling for a war with Iran for years, even while proclaiming that they don't want anymore foreign wars because that's what Trump tells them he wants.

In other words the only thing you're going to hear from these guys is an unconvincing argument about how great Trump is regardless if it contradicts everything they've said in the past


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Obama did that and it was very partisan, Iraq 2003 was very partisan, Iraq 1992 was very partisan, Vietnam was very partisan.

It is always political and the far left will always do the opposite of what Trump wants!


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Rump has no idea the can of worms he's opening up



I'll wager our pentagon's having a lot of emergency meetings.....~S~


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > But our amazing Pres.Trump tells wonderful lies that I want to hear and believe. ...
> ...


Gives you a boner to talk about dead Americans.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Another far left cult member that ignores the illegal wars of Obama!

These are the ones that were silent under Obama and now want to have a voice because they hate Trump!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2020)

2 trillion.
I’m glad he said that out loud. On equipment.

That could’ve paid for college for all, or healthcare for all. Tupac said it best, “Got money for war but can’t feed the poor.”


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > If congress doesn't act then there is going to be some house cleaning in November big time
> ...



Iran will declare war on the US and the US will have to return in kind.  Then all bets are off until cooler heads on both sides can come to the table.  If things go like they are looking to go then that is where it is headed.  Congress can stop it in it's tracks.  Or not.  And I am not saying removing Rump from Office.  They can pass a resolution that is Veto Proof and override him.  The Military will follow that resolution to the letter.  Of course, that kills any hopes of Rump2020.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

miketx said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



It scares the living crap out of me.  And it should you as well.  You don't seem to be taking this  very seriously.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Not illegal for starters.

I also didn't promote any of our adventures since Afghanistan. Where as you punks were just bragging about Trump as though he were some sort of dove and getting our troops back from the Middle East (which he didn't really) while simultaneously fucking over one of our allies. Not to much shaking the foundation of our relationship to our NATO allies. Now. it looks like he very well may have started a war with our biggest adversary since what WWII?


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Why take fake news seriously? You and your minion clowns only "know" what the media liars tell you.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



No that is what many are hoping for and most of them are far left!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

miketx said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I am taking Rumps tweets and the DOD very seriously.  Those are fakenews.  This is one  time you had damn well take his tween seriously.


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You and your ilk are imbeciles.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



And you just proven you are part of the far left cult!

See how they deny the illegal wars of Obama, yet want to promote Trump as a warmonger.

Same old far left cult propaganda!

This is from the far left NYTimes, you saying it is fake news?

Opinion | Obama's Illegal War in Libya

More from the far left propaganda sources:

*Is Obama Enabling the Next President to Launch Illegal Wars?*
If his administration gets its way, it would be even easier for future commanders in chief to take military action without approval from Congress.

How Obama Is Enabling the Next President to Launch Illegal Wars

Yes you are wrong there far left cult member!

They were illegal, just your side turned a blind eye to it!


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

miketx said:


> You and your minion clowns only "know" what the media liars tell you.



i'm admittedly a _dumb_ farm hand ,  but i know when i'm being _sh*t _ , that a lot of young brave American _lives_ are on the line to protect me from something that _could have been_ avoided makes me _mad_ at the administration who blew it

~S~


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



What can I say.  Rump had one too many, "Here, hold my beer" moments this time.  He's so worried about the Impeachment and the last round of released Emails that he couldn't squelch he had to do something grand.  Well he did something grand.  He stepped way over the line on this one.  His "Here, hold my beer" moment has almost sent the US into another multi decade war.  But with a much stronger country than the others we face.  And if Congress wishes to stop that war, they need to do something fast, as in by Friday.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Like I said the far left is hoping for war with Iran, thanks for proving my comments!


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > You and your minion clowns only "know" what the media liars tell you.
> ...


Maybe Trump can send them pallets of cash like Obama did.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I am trying to avoid a war, in case you haven't the ability to actually read.  You are trying to give Rump another free pass.  It's you that are supporting a war.   By supporting Rumps actions, that is exactly where it's headed.  If it comes, are you going to enlist and put your ass on the line?  When the Fanatics start doing overruns on the Outposts and Embassies are you going to volunteer to go over there and put yourself on the firing line?  I suggest you enlist Monday Morning in either the Military or some Military Security Group.  But get there as quick as possible.  You will have to have at least 6 months training before you deploy.


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Did you learn how to change people's names in the 7th grade?


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



No your not trying to avoid anything, just pushing an agenda.

Obama was much worse than Trump!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

miketx said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



So you want to give Rump another free pass.  We are past that already.  No more free rides.  If Rump goes like he says he will we are at war with Iran.  If he backs off now, they are still going to go full attack on our Embassies and outposts through the militias and we are at war.  The only way we can avoid war is for Congress to step in and stop "Rump in his tracks right now.  NO later than Friday.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




While i'd like the voice of reason and sanity, i fear it will be quickly drowned out after Iran, or worse Iran _and_ that Kim Jung NK character throw the next punch Daryl 

~S~


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



Free pass on what? 

*Is Obama Enabling the Next President to Launch Illegal Wars?*
If his administration gets its way, it would be even easier for future commanders in chief to take military action without approval from Congress.

How Obama Is Enabling the Next President to Launch Illegal Wars


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I pray that Congress does the right thing on this one.  Forget Politics.  War isn't something you play with. It's not a meme or a joke.  It's not a friggin game.  But you seem to think it is because your Mr Bone Spur seems to think so.  The US needs to save face on this one.  And Rump backing off isn't what we need.  We need Congress to step up to the plate and pass a veto proof resolution overriding him and opening up talks with Iran no later than Friday.  Rump's attempt at "Hey, look over there" was just too grandiose and dangerous this time. He just as well resign now and let Pence do what is necessary.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Yes you want this now, not under the 8 years of Obama and his illegal wars!

But continue running your propaganda programming!

After 40 years of talks Iran has still attacked American assets!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



It's not about Obama.  It's about Rump and War with Iran.  You are trying to free ride Rump and get us into a full blown war with Iran.  And I'll tell you this, Iran isn't going to play by the rules.  Get ready for things to go boom inside the US as well.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...






> In *1973*, Congress passed the *War Powers Resolution* over President Richard Nixon’s veto. It represented the culmination of a national effort to prevent future presidents from repeating Nixon’s unilateral escalations in Vietnam. The Resolution provides that, when a president commits American forces to a new military engagement, *he has 60 days* to gain the *explicit authorization of Congress for the war.* If Congress refuses its consent, the Resolution requires the commander in chief to withdraw his forces from the battlefield within the next 30 days



a little history is in order

Nixon and Kissy got bagged bombing Cambodia , and so a PO'ed Congress decided THEY should have the final say in any WAR declared

Unfortunately , this backfired _semantically_ ,  because we call it  anything BUT a WAR

~S~


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Unless Congress expressly forbids it from happening from the gitgo.  Iran is giving the US a little wiggle room.  But not much.  This is why I say that Congress needs to do something by Friday or that wiggle room is over and we have two completely insane leaders trying to destroy each other and a lot of Kids are going to die in the process.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



And taking out a terrorist in Iraq will start a war with Iran? You are the one wishing for war with Iran, just like the far left!


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



The US military could absolutely pummel Iran if we chose to do so.  They speak in hyperbole about their military might. Admittedly, they have more than most other countries in that region, but in comparison, the US would obliterate them if we don't pussyfoot around. My biggest concern would be an escalation with other countries getting involved(Russia, China, etc.). Iran vs the US and its allies(Israel) is no competition whatsoever.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Yes Obama violated that many times and the far left silent, but he has made it easier for future presidents to not need congress!

Do not like what is happening then you need to blame the far left and remove them from power!

Even Clinton violated this, but no one the left called him out in it, not even Bernie!

But Trump did follow this, despite any claims from the far left cult!


----------



## RealDave (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


but   but   but Obama........


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...




As i've explained, a bumbling Congress set the stage for any given potus to pull the trigger on any given conflict

This has nothing to do w/party lines, everything to do with their historic ineptitude


~S~


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



The Target was the General in Charge of the QUD of Iran.  Rump could have said, "Oops, My Bad" and it would not have been so ground shaking.  Instead he said that was the intended target all along.  If ever there was a time for him to lie, this was it.  But, no, for once in his life, he chose to tell the truth.  And that was an act of War in the eyes of Iran.  It doesn't matter what you think. It's what the Iranians think that  is meaningful.  And either the US finds a way to walk this back or Iran goes to war.  So stop with this stupid Free Pass crap.  Rump is blowing it really big time and he really doesn't have a way out.  Congress is going to have to pull the US out of this one.


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



Dude, do you seriously think Iran wants a war with the US? They always talk big, but behind closed doors the regime knows they would be annihilated.  Obama would have backed down from their threats because, well, he is a wuss, but they likely know to be careful with Trump.  They want to remain in power and they KNOW that going to war with the US would result in them be dead and/or out of power just like Saddam. Let me guess, their Republican National Guard is going to wreak havoc and rain down great suffering on US invaders.  LOL...I can't believe some folks still fall for that crap.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Read the last part of the Bible.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Yes he set the standard which you ignored at the time and it is now affecting the present!

But what do you expect from the far left cult that ignore the illegal wars of Obama and run their orange man bad narratives ensuring him a win in 2020.

They also do not hold their own in Congress accountable for all of their lies, but the far left will often ignore their own.

All you far left cult members had to do was not act as crazy as Trump, then you doubled down on stupid!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

Lovebears65 said:


> about time someone did something about them.



Or we could just stop kicking the hornet's nest, that would work, too.  

But since you want to go there, let's take all you right wingers with your privately owned AR-15's, and send you over to fight htem.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Maybe you should as you clearly do not understand what far left propaganda you are spreading now!


----------



## candycorn (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aipac.org/-/media/publi...qUmLMctjrZRSUbuySyBI0qtVzHrYksLo1kUdHYnjo37hE  about time someone did something about them.
> ...



This time will be different....


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



The way you talk, the US should be afraid of Iran and not the other way around.  They aren't so ignorant, but will continue to talk a big game.  Their regime is fragile. The people are becoming more and more Westernized, which they hate.  There is a segment of their population that would cheer for the regime to be taken out.  Those in the regime are not so stupid as to start a full scale war with the US.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



The US still can't do boots on the Ground in Iran.  Sure, Sea and Air Power.  but to win a war, you have to put boots on the ground.  And the surrounding Nations may not want to participate and allow their countries to be used as staging points since they become targets for Iranian Missiles in their Cities and Oil Fields.  I'll guarentee that Iraq won't allow it and neither will Saudi Arabia.  You can only do so much from Diego Garcia and Carriers.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


I do not think that others country you are citing  would risk making an arm of honor to the Americans ... perhaps our French President the pretentious Macaroni.


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Yes, I agree with that. Escalation is the potential issue. The end of times will begin from the ME, just not sure this is it. If so, I am ready.


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

Dalia said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



The only way Iran would have a chance against the US would be to have backing from one of the major world powers. The US, even without our allies, against them, means destruction for them on a large scale.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Dalia said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Well France did go into Libya and Obama followed in an illegal war!

Also France did go into many African nations, backed by the US in more illegal wars by Obama!

But generally France follows what Germany wants, just look at the EU.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> To add to the OP from the link:
> 
> For almost four decades, Iran and its terrorist proxies have targeted American civilians and military personnel. From the 1983 bombing of the U.S. Marine barracks in Beirut to more than a decade of attacks against U.S. military personnel in Iraq, Iran’s terrorist proxies have killed more Americans than any terrorist group other than al-Qaida. These attacks underscore Iran’s malign activities in the region and beyond. Congress and the administration must continue to confront Iran’s regional aggression and support for terrorism.
> 
> HOSTAGES HELD AT U.S. EMBASSY IN IRAN A group of Iranian students backed by Islamic Revolutionary leader Ayatollah Khomeini took control of the U.S. Embassy in Tehran, holding 52 U.S. diplomats and citizens hostage for 444 days.



Okay. This was after we took in the Shah and they sincerely believed we were going to try to put him back into power. When the Shah died, they returned the hostages. NEXT. 



Kosh said:


> MINE ATTACK IN THE PERSIAN GULF Iran—in violation of international law—mined the Persian Gulf. In 1988, one such mine struck the U.S. Navy guided missile frigate USS Samuel B. Roberts, injuring 10 sailors and blowing a 15-foot hole in the vessel’s hull.



This would be AFTER we armed, supplied and supported Saddam Hussein's war of aggression on Iran.  



Kosh said:


> TRUCK BOMBING IN SAUDI ARABIA Hezbollah terrorists—with Iranian backing and support—attacked U.S. military forces housed in the Khobar Towers in Dhahran, Saudi Arabia, killing 19 Americans and wounding 372.



Actually, Al Qaeda did that, not Iran.  





Kosh said:


> SUICIDE BOMBINGS IN LEBANON The Iranian-backed terrorist organization Hezbollah—founded, armed, trained and funded by Iran—conducted two suicide bombings in Lebanon: the April bombing of the U.S. Embassy in Beirut killed 17 Americans and the October bombing of the U.S. Marine barracks in Beirut killed 241 Americans.



We shouldn't have been in Beruit. Next. 



Kosh said:


> SUPPORT FOR 9/11 HIJACKERS Iran knowingly permitted members of al-Qaida, including several of the 9/11 hijackers, to transit Iranian territory on their way to Afghanistan for training. In April 2018, a U.S. judge ordered Iran to pay $6 billion to the families of 9/11 victims for supporting the hijackers.



This is a plain, outright lie....  



Kosh said:


> OCTOBER 2018 UNJUSTLY DETAINING AMERICANS Iran has imprisoned U.S. citizens on spurious charges and without due process for decades. Former FBI agent Bob Levinson has not been heard from since he was arrested in Iran in 2007.



Um, yeah, that's what happens to spies.  We are currently holding two Iranians on charges of being spies. 

Two arrested for allegedly spying for Iran in U.S.




Kosh said:


> HARASSMENT IN THE PERSIAN GULF Iran’s military has repeatedly taken a range of provocative actions against Americans in international waters, including charging American ships at close range as well as the seizure of two naval vessels and 10 U.S. sailors in January 2016.



These would be sailors who ignored orders and crossed into Iranian waters..


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I don't care how much a person hates their government, let an outside force attack and it becomes a homeland issue.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



Yes it has everything to do with party lines, always has.

Obama illegal wars good!

Trump kills a terrorist bad!

That is the way of the far left.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Dude, do you seriously think Iran wants a war with the US? They always talk big, but behind closed doors the regime knows they would be annihilated. Obama would have backed down from their threats because, well, he is a wuss, but they likely know to be careful with Trump. They want to remain in power and they KNOW that going to war with the US would result in them be dead and/or out of power just like Saddam. Let me guess, their Republican National Guard is going to wreak havoc and rain down great suffering on US invaders. LOL...I can't believe some folks still fall for that crap.



Hey, guy, we are into year 19 of the War on Terror...   

We don't have the capability to invade Iran, and bombing them will just mean we'll have big pictures of dead Iranian kids being pulled out of rubble, which isn't going to endear us in the Islamic World. 

Trump just kicked a hornet's nest, and we are going to get stung.


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



We can effectively take out the leadership from afar if necessary.  We could also bomb their coast into submission before landing on their beaches from the Persian Gulf, if necessary.  If the US goes full scale, they have no chance, period.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...



Hey, let's not push it.  The Rapture happens and we find out that God isn't letting anyone in because we were all too stupid.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone read what Clark & Petraeus are saying about all this?

~S~


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> The way you talk, the US should be afraid of Iran and not the other way around. They aren't so ignorant, but will continue to talk a big game. Their regime is fragile. The people are becoming more and more Westernized, which they hate. There is a segment of their population that would cheer for the regime to be taken out. Those in the regime are not so stupid as to start a full scale war with the US.



GUy, you need to stop listening to the hate radio.  

Here's a live feed of Soleimani's funeral


----------



## Dalia (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


Your Army can face all the declared wars by any country in the world on the other hand it surely lost some of is power during the 8 years of Obama because of its cuts


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > To add to the OP from the link:
> ...



Yes it is nice to watch someone defend Iran because they hate Trump! But as you see much far left propaganda!

It is funny to watch them side with Iran!

Who backed Iran? Russia!

Who sold weapons to Iraq and Iran? Russia!

Who continues to back Iran? Russia and China!

Guess this defeats the Russia narrative being pushed about Trump, not that it had any weight anyway!

Notice they can only cite one of their claims and it is based on false allegations of the Iranian government, but to the far left allegedly means they are guilty.

They lie to protect their debunked cult propaganda!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...



We can't go any further than a few miles inland before the terrain stops our ground forces.  It gets hilly and mountainous.  That's the same reason that the US can't invade China and neither China nor Russia can invade each other.  When you are reduced to losing your armor and have to come in on foot, the smaller defending force will almost always win.  They don't have to actually win, they just have to remain.  The invading force has to  win and that''s just not possible.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> We can effectively take out the leadership from afar if necessary. We could also bomb their coast into submission before landing on their beaches from the Persian Gulf, if necessary. If the US goes full scale, they have no chance, period.



Why don't you and a bunch of your buddies from Jesus-Land go sign up to do that?  

The reality is, we couldn't pound Iraq into submission after 17 years of trying, Iran is 3 times as large, mountainous, has a much more sophisticated military, and oh, yeah, their people really will fight back a lot harder.  

Let's not forget, it took nearly a year of preparation to invade Iraq, and it was still a total clusterfuck.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > The way you talk, the US should be afraid of Iran and not the other way around. They aren't so ignorant, but will continue to talk a big game. Their regime is fragile. The people are becoming more and more Westernized, which they hate. There is a segment of their population that would cheer for the regime to be taken out. Those in the regime are not so stupid as to start a full scale war with the US.
> ...




*Iraq: Protesters celebrate as head of Iran's Quds force General Soleimani killed in US airstrike*


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Guess this defeats the Russia narrative being pushed about Trump, not that it had any weight anyway!
> 
> Notice they can only cite one of their claims and it is based on false allegations of the Iranian government, but to the far left allegedly means they are guilty.
> 
> They lie to protect their debunked cult propaganda!



I think the Russians are as horrified as we are...  They probably never thought Trump would be as bad as he is.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Iraq: Protesters celebrate as head of Iran's Quds force General Soleimani killed in US airstrike



Okay, if you believe that.  The live feed shows thousands... this is only a few dozen.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Guess this defeats the Russia narrative being pushed about Trump, not that it had any weight anyway!
> ...



The far left is horrified? No they just hate Trump and it does not matter what he does!

But it does prove that Trump is not a Russian asset, but he never was anyway!

Obama was worse than Trump!


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, do you seriously think Iran wants a war with the US? They always talk big, but behind closed doors the regime knows they would be annihilated. Obama would have backed down from their threats because, well, he is a wuss, but they likely know to be careful with Trump. They want to remain in power and they KNOW that going to war with the US would result in them be dead and/or out of power just like Saddam. Let me guess, their Republican National Guard is going to wreak havoc and rain down great suffering on US invaders. LOL...I can't believe some folks still fall for that crap.
> ...



Whatever you think, but forgive me if I choose not to believe anyway so ignorant to support Warren for President.  You have zero credibility.

I've got news for you. Israel is VERY strong in an of itself. They have been restrained by past US administrations.  If we let them lose to protect their soil, they don't play. They would be a HUGE problem for Iran by themselves, just more so with US support.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq: Protesters celebrate as head of Iran's Quds force General Soleimani killed in US airstrike
> ...



Yes just the spin you would expect!

But Obama let Russia, China and Iran become world powers

Now we have to deal with horrible decision!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...



But they still could not invade.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 5, 2020)

There is no way to excuse the 1953 coup d'état as the major reason for Iran's feelings today.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> The far left is horrified? No they just hate Trump and it does not matter what he does!



No, we hate Trump because he does shit like this. He thinks that running the country is like hosting a fake reality TV show. 

"Impeachment? Let's up the drama by starting a war with Iran!  Tune in next week!"


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aipac.org/-/media/publi...qUmLMctjrZRSUbuySyBI0qtVzHrYksLo1kUdHYnjo37hE  about time someone did something about them.
> ...


/----/ As a good little useful idiot, you want to roll over and play dead while they murder Americans? What's your solution?


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Guess this defeats the Russia narrative being pushed about Trump, not that it had any weight anyway!
> ...



Yeah, they are horrified alright. The US is gaining more and more power both economically and militarily under Trump.  They are hoping for a Socialist to get elected to ruin our economy and weaken our military.  They are and enemy and don't want us to be successful.  Ignorant leftists can't seem to get this through their thick skulls.


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...



Yes, this is what leftists do. They are wussies, first and foremost, ignorant idiots secondly.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Whatever you think, but forgive me if I choose not to believe anyway so ignorant to support Warren for President. You have zero credibility.
> 
> I've got news for you. Israel is VERY strong in an of itself. They have been restrained by past US administrations. If we let them lose to protect their soil, they don't play. They would be a HUGE problem for Iran by themselves, just more so with US support.



Warren wouldn't have violated international law by ordering an illegal assassination.  But you could say that of any Democrat, really. 

The Zionist Entity is absolutely worthless as an ally in the region. The one thing they ALL agree on is how much they fucking hate Israel.  This is why Saddam dropped Scuds on them in 1991.. He was hoping for a response that would unite the Arab World behind him.  

Let's also not forget, the Zionists haven't won a war without the US bailing them out since 1967.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > The far left is horrified? No they just hate Trump and it does not matter what he does!
> ...



No you hate Trump because he beat your Hilary warmongering machine as you ignored the illegal wars of Obama!

But you continue running the debunked far left cult propaganda! 

But if you want to pay more in taxes, by all means pay more, do not wait for someone to make you do it!

Do not participate in the economy if you are that upset!

But no matter what you post here and no matter what the far left cult does, they have ensured a Trump 2020 victory!


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 5, 2020)

It is clear that the definition of "success" is not clear.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Yeah, they are horrified alright. The US is gaining more and more power both economically and militarily under Trump. They are hoping for a Socialist to get elected to ruin our economy and weaken our military. They are and enemy and don't want us to be successful. Ignorant leftists can't seem to get this through their thick skulls.



Again, they are horrified for the same reason our allies are horrified.  

Having a strong military is kind of meaningless if you have kids going to be hungry at night.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you think, but forgive me if I choose not to believe anyway so ignorant to support Warren for President. You have zero credibility.
> ...



Yes and the far left promotes fascism! But that is what you want!


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they are horrified alright. The US is gaining more and more power both economically and militarily under Trump. They are hoping for a Socialist to get elected to ruin our economy and weaken our military. They are and enemy and don't want us to be successful. Ignorant leftists can't seem to get this through their thick skulls.
> ...



More far left propaganda! Then again kids going hungry is happening in far left controlled cities. That is why you never vote far left!


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > The far left is horrified? No they just hate Trump and it does not matter what he does!
> ...



But you don't hate the Democrats for a 3 year long witch hunt which uncovered nothing but process crimes and Democrat's plots to interfere with the election and ultimately ending in a baseless impeachment that will be the premise for every future President and Congress. If the ruling party doesn't like what the President is doing, impeach him/her.  That will be the new norm.  You like that drama and that made for TV stuff.

Morons


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



So you fabricate a war with a country because you insane leader wants to take your mind off his impeachment?  I can think of at least two other world leaders that did something similar in the 20th century.  And they rode both of their countries into the ground.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/----/ Our minds aren't on Impeachment because it's a farce that isn't going anywhere - maybe not even to the Senate for a trial. 
Trump took out a terrorist and if he didn't and there was a strike against the US, you would have been first in line to blame him for not acting.


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they are horrified alright. The US is gaining more and more power both economically and militarily under Trump. They are hoping for a Socialist to get elected to ruin our economy and weaken our military. They are and enemy and don't want us to be successful. Ignorant leftists can't seem to get this through their thick skulls.
> ...



You think Russia cares if we have kids that are hungry at night?  Enemies would be thrilled if we had a President that was ruining our economy and our military. Isn't that rather obvious?

BTW, the starving folks are largely from inner cities run by leftist kooks. You can walk around Hollywood and see homeless and starving folks.  You don't walk around my town in "Jesus land" and see the same.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...



Ever been to the Appalachians?  That's hard core Rump country.  It's also the hardest hit poverty areas in the United States and it's abject poverty is white as well as black.  They don't live in Cities or even large towns.  Rump made promises to those people and they voted for him because he promised them hope.  Hope they never had before.  And what's sad, they'll vote for him again even though even more of them lost their jobs and the poverty and hunger is just as bad.  Go figure.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


Yes, and also France, Germany signed a deal with Iran the enemy under Obama's mandate that Trump withdraw and they also now all have a tooth against Trump


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



First off, we aren't going to war. Iran is smarter than the leftists in our country that promote this nonsense. Secondly, Trump didn't fabricate anything.  He killed a general who supported terrorism against the US.  Lastly, this impeachment is a no-go in the US.  Thinking people know it is a farce and a travesty that demeans the process and will forever change the country to the negative. It is only the trained lemmings that vote for Democrats that believe this impeachment has any leg to stand on.


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



More lost their jobs under Trump than under Obama? Do tell.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2020)

does Trump know this is not a gameshow? this is not a game! american lives are at stake, my friends!


----------



## Dalia (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


It is possible that the fire will take for good in the Middle East but nobody can say that they did not seek the conflict not directly but almost.
Since the time they are looking for it and we feel the fear at least here on television everyone Tighten their buttocks.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 5, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> does Trump know this is not a gameshow? this is not a game! american lives are at stake, my friends!


/----/ Since when is killing a terrorist who targets Americans a game? You just hate Trump and no matter what he does or doesn't do, you will whine like a little girly man. 

And where is your fake, phony outrage over this:
*The kill list: Islamic State leaders taken off the ...*


The kill list: Islamic State leaders taken off the battlefield
Obama's administration has authorized Navy SEALs to kill Osama bin Laden in Pakistan and approved the fatal drone strike on an American cleric in Yemen. Here is a look at targeted killings under the Obama administration.
*Faruq Qatani | Al Qaeda*
When: Death announced Nov. 4, 2016
How:  A precision airstrike carried out by the United States military on Oct. 23, 2016
Where: Kunar Province, Afghanistan
Qatani was a top Al Qaeda leader in the eastern part of Afghanistan and one of Al Qaeda's "senior plotters of attacks against the United States," according to a statement from the U.S. Department of Defense.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 5, 2020)

Lovebears65 said:


> https://www.aipac.org/-/media/publi...qUmLMctjrZRSUbuySyBI0qtVzHrYksLo1kUdHYnjo37hE  about time someone did something about them.



Yes, I'm sure that the Israeli AIPAC has a fair and balance history of Iranian aggressions.  Why don't you post a similar history of all of the things that were done to the Iranian people by the Shah of Iran with the support of the USA - the thousands of Iranians murdered by the Shah.  Better dead than red.

The Iranian people have millions of good and valid reasons for hating America, and Trump is just adding to them.

How The CIA Overthrew Iran's Democracy In 4 Days

Carter, Rockefeller And The Shah Of Iran: What 1979 Can Teach Us About The Dangers Of Shadow Diplomacy


----------



## JBond (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > If congress doesn't act then there is going to be some house cleaning in November big time
> ...


Good thing Obama gave billions to Iran to help build their military and terrorist groups.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > about time someone did something about them.
> ...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 5, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...


/-----/ How stupid. But I understand stupidity is all you have.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 5, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> does Trump know this is not a gameshow? this is not a game! american lives are at stake, my friends!



Are you talking about the Americans already killed by Iran or future Americans Iran was planning to kill?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 5, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I think it's a very good idea.  Clearly you a$$hats have been over-dosing on testosterone and need an outlet.  You've expressed your willingness to die for your President, well he'll give you an opportunity to do just that.  Or are you just as cowardly as your President, who is too scared of being shot, to visit the troops in the field?


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2020)

JBond said:


> [Q
> 
> Good thing Obama gave billions to Iran to help build their military and terrorist groups.



What we are seeing in Iraq is the consequence of Obama empowering Iran to become more of a regional power with a ton of money.  Everybody warned that this was going to happen when Obama legitimized Iran with that stupid deal that he and Kerry made.

The damage that Obama did while President lives on.

If I were an Iraqi I’d be pretty miffed that my politicians were now Iranian puppets.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 5, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...



When Obama killed Bin Laden and dumped his body in the ocean none of you leftists were worried about the world's reaction.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> So you want to go into another multi decade war that will never end that can't be won where American Blood is spilled at an alarming rate?  If it's allowed to progress as it is, that is exactly what is going to happen.  And there will be no winners, only losers.  If Congress doesn't step up the plate and do something to stop this, get ready for some real blood letting of Americans even if the US doesn't declare war on Iran.  I won't go into how that will be (and it will be) because you are incapable of understanding but fanatics are fanatics.



  We're already in that war, and have been, for forty years.

  It's way past time that we treat it seriously, as the war that it is and has long been, and do what it take to end it, forcefully and decisively.  If Carter hadn't been such a worthless coward, we could have done so a long time ago.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> But you don't hate the Democrats for a 3 year long witch hunt which uncovered nothing but process crimes and Democrat's plots to interfere with the election and ultimately ending in a baseless impeachment that will be the premise for every future President and Congress. If the ruling party doesn't like what the President is doing, impeach him/her. That will be the new norm. You like that drama and that made for TV stuff.



Actually, that line was crossed when Republicans impeached Clinton over a blow job.  Don't come whining back to me that when Trump got caught committing actual crimes, they impeached him. 

Trump is doing the same thing Clinton did in 1998.  Bomb something to distract attention.  Except today everyone remembers he was impeached and no one even remembers that we bombed Iraq in December 1998.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> We're already in that war, and have been, for forty years.
> 
> It's way past time that we treat it seriously, as the war that it is and has long been, and do what it take to end it, forcefully and decisively. If Carter hadn't been such a worthless coward, we could have done so a long time ago.



So you are heading down to the recruiter tomorrow to sign up, Mormon Bob?  

Didn't think so.  

Here's the thing.  We only have a problem with Iran because they are standing on a lot of oil and won't give it to us, which is their right.  

Forty years ago, Carter should have handed over the Shah for execution.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> Propaganda. Fake news.


*To not punish Evil Doers and Criminals like this Piece of Crap is a Sin*.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 5, 2020)

miketx said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...


And they all came from the leftists.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> First off, we aren't going to war. Iran is smarter than the leftists in our country that promote this nonsense. Secondly, Trump didn't fabricate anything. He killed a general who supported terrorism against the US. Lastly, this impeachment is a no-go in the US. Thinking people know it is a farce and a travesty that demeans the process and will forever change the country to the negative. It is only the trained lemmings that vote for Democrats that believe this impeachment has any leg to stand on.



Let's see the evidence that this guy was planning more attacks.  

Sorry, after the whole "Saddam has WMD's and he's going to get us!" I want to see what the evidence is for an illegal assassination.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 5, 2020)

*We do Not need their oil.

We have called Wells that are sitting Idle.  OPEC has been drastically reducing their production trying to drive up Oil and it’s having little impact.*



JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > We're already in that war, and have been, for forty years.
> ...


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 5, 2020)

Flash said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...



Let's be really fucking clear here.  This was not a deal that Obama and Kerry made.  This was a deal made by Russia, China, Great Britain, France, Germany and the USA.  

The money that Obama paid to the Iranians was *THEIR OWN MONEY WHICH AMERICAN COURTS HAD ORDERED BE PAID TO THE VALID GOVERNMENT OF IRAN*.  

So just stop with the Anti-Obama lies and start dealing with WHY no one, not the American people and not your allies, are prepared to either believe Donald Trump or follow him into yet another stupid war, to avoid facing his impeachment at home.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> So you are heading down to the recruiter tomorrow to sign up, Mormon Bob?
> 
> Didn't think so.



  Not eligible.  I don't remember what the cutoff age is for joining the military, but at fifty-seven years, I'm well past it.  Also, diabetic, and recovering from a broken leg.




JoeB131 said:


> Here's the thing.  We only have a problem with Iran because they are standing on a lot of oil and won't give it to us, which is their right.
> 
> Forty years ago, Carter should have handed over the Shah for execution.



  We have a problem with them because they attacked our embassy forty years ago, and held dozens of our diplomats prisoner for well over a year.  Also because they are the root of all the trouble that we and the rest of the world have had with Islamist-based terrorism.

  If Carter wasn't such a worthless pussy, he would have seen to it that this threat was stopped then and there, and not allowed to fester and spread as a disease across that part of the world of the world for generations to come.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 5, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


Let’s be clear. Obama gave billions to a state sponsor of terrorism.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 5, 2020)

*Iran was found to be responsible for multiple American Deaths and had judgments against them for Billions of Dollars in both US and International Courts.

That money belonged to US Citizens.

We also found out that Obama Bin Lying HID the fact that Obama Bin Laden was being financed by Iran and being given Material and Logistical Support by General Soleimani.

Obama knew both of these facts YET still GAVE Iran $150 Billion plus interest that belonged to Iran’s Victims.  He broke the law to do it BTW. Impeach 44?

Obama should have been tried for Treason and should have been hung or faced a firing squad for treason for that act alone.


Dragonlady said:





Flash said:





JBond said:



			[Q

Good thing Obama gave billions to Iran to help build their military and terrorist groups.
		
Click to expand...


What we are seeing in Iraq is the consequence of Obama empowering Iran to become more of a regional power with a ton of money.  Everybody warned that this was going to happen when Obama legitimized Iran with that stupid deal that he and Kerry made.

The damage that Obama did while President lives on.

If I were an Iraqi I’d be pretty miffed that my politicians were now Iranian puppets.
		
Click to expand...


Let's be really fucking clear here.  This was not a deal that Obama and Kerry made.  This was a deal made by Russia, China, Great Britain, France, Germany and the USA.  

The money that Obama paid to the Iranians was THEIR OWN MONEY WHICH AMERICAN COURTS HAD ORDERED BE PAID TO THE VALID GOVERNMENT OF IRAN.  

So just stop with the Anti-Obama lies and start dealing with WHY no one, not the American people and not your allies, are prepared to either believe Donald Trump or follow him into yet another stupid war, to avoid facing his impeachment at home.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> [
> 
> Let’s be clear. Obama gave billions to a state sponsor of terrorism.




Either Obama was a piece of shit knowing that the money he gave his Mullah buddies was going to be used to finance terrorism or he was a complete idiot not knowing.

However, in Obama's case it was probably both.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 5, 2020)

Flash said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


All that $$$ to get Iran to make a pinky promise not to develop a nuclear weapons program. Idiotic.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > But you don't hate the Democrats for a 3 year long witch hunt which uncovered nothing but process crimes and Democrat's plots to interfere with the election and ultimately ending in a baseless impeachment that will be the premise for every future President and Congress. If the ruling party doesn't like what the President is doing, impeach him/her. That will be the new norm. You like that drama and that made for TV stuff.
> ...


Clinton lies under oath...a crime. Not one crime is listed in the Articles of impeachment brought forth by House Democrats. Not one.


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...




...with no American inspectors, almost a month notice before inpsecions and no looking on military installations.

That treaty was a joke and Obama and Kerry are traitors for negotiating it. 

This Iranian influence in Iraq we are seeing now is the world reaping the consequences of Obama's Mullah ass kissing foreign policy.  

Obama, worst President ever.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aipac.org/-/media/publi...qUmLMctjrZRSUbuySyBI0qtVzHrYksLo1kUdHYnjo37hE  about time someone did something about them.
> ...


Don’t forget the USS Cole-
Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia


Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia
USS Cole bombing. In March 2015, U.S. federal judge Rudolph Contreras found both Iranand Sudan complicit in the 2000 bombing of the USS Cole by al Qaeda, stating that "Iranwas directly involved in establishing Al-Qaeda's Yemen network and supported training and logistics for Al-Qaeda in the Gulf region" through Hezbollah. Two previous federal


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > First off, we aren't going to war. Iran is smarter than the leftists in our country that promote this nonsense. Secondly, Trump didn't fabricate anything. He killed a general who supported terrorism against the US. Lastly, this impeachment is a no-go in the US. Thinking people know it is a farce and a travesty that demeans the process and will forever change the country to the negative. It is only the trained lemmings that vote for Democrats that believe this impeachment has any leg to stand on.
> ...


It’s most likely classified as “secret” and we cannot compromise our intelligence assets on the ground in Iraq. Perhaps we have a “whistleblower” who heard third hand information of his phone calls.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 5, 2020)

Flash said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Big difference between Trump and Obama is this:
Trump has balls
Obama has a vagina.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 5, 2020)

In 1953, 67 years ago, the US CIA deposed the elected leader and installed a leader more favorable to the West who would allow British Petroleum to access it's natural resources- yes, there is proof- I've posted several links from different sources with the facts- was it an attack? No, it was a coup. The CIA did the same thing in Guatemala in 1954 using the "threat of communism" as it's excuse- In Iran it was also the "threat of communism" because of the closeness of Russia- even though, Ike and Stalin were buddy's and Russia had no desire to fight the US- propaganda to sell bullshit is what the US (land of the alleged free where Liberty and Justice for ALL is supposed to prevail) excels at. Not a lot different than Hitler who controlled the media is there? National Socialist is what Nazi's were. So were the Fascist and so were the Communist- Central Command and Control- like the US gov't has become, which is a far cry from the original concept of Sovereign States- the US godvernment doesn't believe in Sovereign unless/until it can use it in a 30 second sound bite, for, you guessed it- propaganda.


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...




Can I suggest another difference?

Trump works for the American people.

Obama worked for his Muslim brothers.


----------



## Votto (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> Propaganda. Fake news.



Based upon what?


----------



## JBond (Jan 5, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


Stop lying. The Supreme Court ruled the money was to be used for the victims of Iranian terrorism.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Not eligible. I don't remember what the cutoff age is for joining the military, but at fifty-seven years, I'm well past it. Also, diabetic, and recovering from a broken leg.



Excuses excuses... you guys need to totally sign up. Let's get all you right wingers out there, and give these kids a break. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> We have a problem with them because they attacked our embassy forty years ago, and held dozens of our diplomats prisoner for well over a year. Also because they are the root of all the trouble that we and the rest of the world have had with Islamist-based terrorism.



I think you are showing a profound misunderstanding of Islam. 

First, the Iranians are "Shi'ites".  most of the terrorist groups that we've been fighting with are Sunni.  It's like blaming the Mormons for what the Jehovah's Witnesses are doing.  

Iran took our people hostage because we admitted the Shah into the US, which they believed was the precursor to us attempting another coup like we did in 1953 when we put him back into power.  

The root of all our trouble are our boneheaded policies....  

but I have the solution. What we need to do is start a draft of just right wingers and their children... you guys would be a lot less keen on war if that were the case, I'll bet.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Don’t forget the USS Cole-
> Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> ...



Um, hey, I have proof the Iranians sank the _Lustiania_ and kidnapped the Lindbergh baby... I mean, why not, we can blame them for everything by that standard.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> In 1953, 67 years ago, the US CIA deposed the elected leader and installed a leader more favorable to the West who would allow British Petroleum to access it's natural resources- yes, there is proof- I've posted several links from different sources with the facts- was it an attack? No, it was a coup. The CIA did the same thing in Guatemala in 1954 using the "threat of communism" as it's excuse- In Iran it was also the "threat of communism" because of the closeness of Russia- even though, Ike and Stalin were buddy's and Russia had no desire to fight the US- propaganda to sell bullshit is what the US (land of the alleged free where Liberty and Justice for ALL is supposed to prevail) excels at. Not a lot different than Hitler who controlled the media is there? National Socialist is what Nazi's were. So were the Fascist and so were the Communist- Central Command and Control- like the US gov't has become, which is a far cry from the original concept of Sovereign States- the US godvernment doesn't believe in Sovereign unless/until it can use it in a 30 second sound bite, for, you guessed it- propaganda.


Good move by U.S. back in 1953. Carter did not stand by the Shah in 1979 who was an ally.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> It’s most likely classified as “secret” and we cannot compromise our intelligence assets on the ground in Iraq. Perhaps we have a “whistleblower” who heard third hand information of his phone calls.



So they have nothing, then.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 5, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Good move by U.S. back in 1953.


Where in the constitution was that authority "granted"? It was and is STUPID- it was and is getting innocent people killed- Washington and Jefferson both had more intelligence in their finger nail clippings than you, or this fed gov't have or any fucking war mongering son of a bitch has collectively in your entire body- avoid foreign entanglements- trade with all ally with none- SMH- you blood lusting people need to be bombed back into the stone age-


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s most likely classified as “secret” and we cannot compromise our intelligence assets on the ground in Iraq. Perhaps we have a “whistleblower” who heard third hand information of his phone calls.
> ...


The man was a terrorist plotter and had been for years. Sorry your ass doesn’t rate to see classified information. How about you support the home team for a change.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Good move by U.S. back in 1953.
> ...


We were engaged in a global struggle for freedom against the Soviet Union. President is sworn to protect and defend our nation. Congress is required to provide for a national defense. Part of that means we need to make sure people who are favorable to our nation are in power around the world.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t forget the USS Cole-
> ...


(Joe closes his eyes to facts whenever it is convenient.)


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Not eligible. I don't remember what the cutoff age is for joining the military, but at fifty-seven years, I'm well past it. Also, diabetic, and recovering from a broken leg.
> ...


Iran supports Hezbollah. They are a state sponsor of terrorism and a threat to the civilized world.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 5, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


/----/ "You've expressed your willingness to die for your President"
What total bullshyt.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 5, 2020)

depotoo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Trump could kill Satan and Joe would wonder what Satan did to deserve it.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 5, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > In 1953, 67 years ago, the US CIA deposed the elected leader and installed a leader more favorable to the West who would allow British Petroleum to access it's natural resources- yes, there is proof- I've posted several links from different sources with the facts- was it an attack? No, it was a coup. The CIA did the same thing in Guatemala in 1954 using the "threat of communism" as it's excuse- In Iran it was also the "threat of communism" because of the closeness of Russia- even though, Ike and Stalin were buddy's and Russia had no desire to fight the US- propaganda to sell bullshit is what the US (land of the alleged free where Liberty and Justice for ALL is supposed to prevail) excels at. Not a lot different than Hitler who controlled the media is there? National Socialist is what Nazi's were. So were the Fascist and so were the Communist- Central Command and Control- like the US gov't has become, which is a far cry from the original concept of Sovereign States- the US godvernment doesn't believe in Sovereign unless/until it can use it in a 30 second sound bite, for, you guessed it- propaganda.
> ...




And look at the results.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> In 1953, 67 years ago, the US CIA deposed the elected leader and installed a leader more favorable to the West who would allow British Petroleum to access it's natural resources- yes, there is proof- I've posted several links from different sources with the facts- was it an attack? No, it was a coup. The CIA did the same thing in Guatemala in 1954 using the "threat of communism" as it's excuse- In Iran it was also the "threat of communism" because of the closeness of Russia- even though, Ike and Stalin were buddy's and Russia had no desire to fight the US- propaganda to sell bullshit is what the US (land of the alleged free where Liberty and Justice for ALL is supposed to prevail) excels at. Not a lot different than Hitler who controlled the media is there? National Socialist is what Nazi's were. So were the Fascist and so were the Communist- Central Command and Control- like the US gov't has become, which is a far cry from the original concept of Sovereign States- the US godvernment doesn't believe in Sovereign unless/until it can use it in a 30 second sound bite, for, you guessed it- propaganda.




Did you use this link too? I am constantly amazed at how quickly the propaganda from the IRNA makes it way down to these sites.

Larijani: Trump commits crime equal with 1953 coup


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

Votto said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Propaganda. Fake news.
> ...


The facts.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 5, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Trump could kill Satan and Joe would wonder what Satan did to deserve it.



JoeB131 is openly on Satan's side, and would condemn anyone for opposing Satan.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> In 1953, 67 years ago, the US CIA deposed the elected leader and installed a leader more favorable to the West who would allow British Petroleum to access it's natural resources- yes, there is proof- I've posted several links from different sources with the facts- was it an attack? No, it was a coup. The CIA did the same thing in Guatemala in 1954 using the "threat of communism" as it's excuse- In Iran it was also the "threat of communism" because of the closeness of Russia- even though, Ike and Stalin were buddy's and Russia had no desire to fight the US- propaganda to sell bullshit is what the US (land of the alleged free where Liberty and Justice for ALL is supposed to prevail) excels at. Not a lot different than Hitler who controlled the media is there? National Socialist is what Nazi's were. So were the Fascist and so were the Communist- Central Command and Control- like the US gov't has become, which is a far cry from the original concept of Sovereign States- the US godvernment doesn't believe in Sovereign unless/until it can use it in a 30 second sound bite, for, you guessed it- propaganda.


Issues should be investigated and reported on the 500 channel cable TV system. All issues. Not those politically motivated. It is incredible how much power the FBI and CIA and other alphabet investigative/spy agencies have. Power grew quickly also once they came into existence. With all of their money and resources and reputation I still can not figure out how 9/11 was even possible.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aipac.org/-/media/publi...qUmLMctjrZRSUbuySyBI0qtVzHrYksLo1kUdHYnjo37hE  about time someone did something about them.
> ...



Trumptards are interesting little cretins. They elected the asshole because he promised to stop meddling in the affairs of foreign countries and bring all our boys home. Nope, military spending is off the chain and he's send THOUSANDS more troops into the Middle East. 

So now they're put in a position where they MUST DEFEND DOTARD NO MATTER WHAT. 

Watching them squirm is pretty amazing.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> But our amazing Pres.Trump tells the best lies that I want to hear and believe. ...



Do you not see a problem with that?


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Guess this defeats the Russia narrative being pushed about Trump, not that it had any weight anyway!
> ...



Correct - The Russians are none too happy about this bullshit. 

Lavrov to Pompeo: Qasem Soleimani assassination is violation of international law


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Propaganda. Fake news.
> ...



Well, then I guess Trump and his apologists deserve to be blown off the planet by drones.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Meh - Trump has a tiny mushroom penis, balls the size of a BB and a skin so thin you could pierce it with a feather.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 5, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Part of that means we need to make sure people who are favorable to our nation are in power around the world.


Show me that in the constitution- I'll show you the quotes about foreign entanglement and trading with all- we NEED to mind our own business- that many desire world domination is what you're talking about- desire and need are not the same thing- world domination is contrary to our founding principles of "sovereign States"- sovereign is control of a limited sphere which is why political hacks don't use the word except to rile the ignorant- it is the principle of One World Order, control over the world- read my lips, no new taxes NWO personified man, Bush! - colonizing the world is creating an Empire which the founders gave their lives and fortunes for to get out from under- WTF do you think others are going to do with your contrived bullshit? Bow down? For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction- the reaction timeline is assigned AFTER the fact- but, it is equal.
Doesn't the bible (christian alleged belief system) say something about an eye for an eye? Or, does that apply only to those considered infidels? The hypocrisy of Double Standards has been this once potentially great Country's demise and those Double Standards are cheered on by alleged christians who believe their god is superior to someone else's and spout their bullshit while acting exactly the way they're condemning others for acting then bitching, whining, crying and spouting bullshit wrapped in some super special patriotic crap while holding their hands over their heart saying the pledge of allegiance and not believing a fucking word they're saying= hypocrite.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


 Iran not wanting war does not mean it will not retaliate.
Obama is so much smarter than you stupid Trump fucks.  The Iran nuje deal would give the Iranian citizens a taste of life no under so many sanctions & what their lives would be if Iran were an accepted country on the world stage.  

Trump comes along & stops all of this & restarts the cold war with Iran.

Is the U.S. now going to ignore foreign policy & try to bully all countries into submission?  

Does Trump know who has Iran's back?

Iran will not want a military war but has enough influence to kill lots of people.

I guess you are too stupid to know that the US military had the power in Afghanistan & Iraq & how did that work.

Trump is a fool & everyone who is backing him is a bigger fool.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


 But we did so well in Afghanistan & Iraq.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > But our amazing Pres.Trump tells the best lies that I want to hear and believe. ...
> ...


There is no problem.  ...


----------



## RealDave (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...




Blaming Trump's stupid shit on Obama?  Really?

I have news. the orange man is bad.  The idea you are too uneducated, naive & stupid to get it does not change it.

And Jesus Fuck, what illegal wars?


----------



## RealDave (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


 And when an RPG takes out Pompeo or Pence?

An Iran back group stages an attack that kills a US contractor, Trump sends several airstrikes some in Iraq killing lots of Iraqis.  The Iraqis arrange protests on our embassy, Trump sends a drone to kill a high ranking Iran official.

Now I would think that even a dumbass like you can follow where this is leading.

Trump is an amateur playing expert.  He thinks he knows everything but he does not know shit.  He will get a lot of people killed because you were so fucking stupid that you elected him President.

Just like he slapped sanctions on Countries & was shocked that these countries slapped retaliatory sanctions on us.

He takes out Soleimani without thinking about the consequences.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

RealDave said:


> He takes out Soleimani without thinking about the consequences.



which there_ will _be 

and then we'll suffer through a whole new round of _obamaliberaldemocrat_ blame game blather

it'd go over a lot better if Trump_ manned up_ to his actions, and _manned up_ to his remedies

But i won't hold my breath

~S~


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 5, 2020)

*The treaty was designed to help Iran develop Nuclear Weapons to use against Israel and so was The $150 Billion Obama gave them.

If you really pay attention to Obama’s actions during his presidency, everything he did was geared toward hurting Israel, and Hurting America.*



Flash said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> The treaty was designed to help Iran develop Nuclear Weapons to use against Israel and so was The $150 Billion Obama gave them.



where do you get this stuff?

~S~


----------



## RealDave (Jan 5, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *The treaty was designed to help Iran develop Nuclear Weapons to use against Israel and so was The $150 Billion Obama gave them.
> 
> If you really pay attention to Obama’s actions during his presidency, everything he did was geared toward hurting Israel, and Hurting America.*
> 
> ...



Really?  And GB, EU, France, Germany, Russia did it because?

This is how fucking stupid you people are.  Dumber than shit.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 5, 2020)

Lovebears65 said:


> https://www.aipac.org/-/media/publi...qUmLMctjrZRSUbuySyBI0qtVzHrYksLo1kUdHYnjo37hE  about time someone did something about them.


Let them zionist lies flow. I swear when we cleanse this country we either give the scum like this a choice move to Israel or be dealt with.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 5, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > So you are heading down to the recruiter tomorrow to sign up, Mormon Bob?
> ...



So you have no idea why they attacked the US Embassy. You actually believe that the Embassy attacked started the problem. 

It would behove you fools to learn WHY they attacked the US Embassy. You need to understand the lengths that the US governments of the 1950’s would go to in order to stop the spread of communism throughout the world after the end of WWII.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 5, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...



Wikipedia is not a credible source.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aipac.org/-/media/publi...qUmLMctjrZRSUbuySyBI0qtVzHrYksLo1kUdHYnjo37hE  about time someone did something about them.
> ...



American blood hasn't been spilled at an alarming rate since vietnam.  Wake the fuck up. We kill people from 12,000 miles away in a comfortable setting.  You're post is hyperbolic, fear mongering and off target.  We need to worry about cyber/infrastructure attacks.  That's where the problem lies.

Our wars have transitioned to cyber, infrastructure and targeted attacks via drones.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...



It won't be the Military that get hit initially but it will be the Military that will be called on to clean things up.  Except things can't be cleaned up.  It just moves to another location and here we go again.  It's wash, rinse, spin, dry, repeat.  ISIS is a piker in comparison.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



The Iranian Military is nothing, it's the Cells here in the states that will be the problem.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Look, I don't condone any of the middle east policies we've had in the last 60 fucking years.  WE ALWAYS screw shit up.  It needs to stop.  But an attack on our Embassy and the target being a terrorist (fuck that general shit) I'm not going to lose sleep over.  Iran doesn't want a war with us, they have admitted as much because they know we'll kick the ever living shit out of them.  This isn't a disaster, this is a move toward us measuring our dick against theirs.  I know that sounds crude, but we still have a lot of "alpha" male shit in our DNA.  It seems to be the only thing that works (especially if you have the upper hand in defense).  Someday all of us (the world) will either comes to it's senses or it will continue.  So far, my bet is on continuation as it has been going on for thousands of years.

I'm just saying don't be hyperbolic with the alarming rate shit.  You're spreading dissinformation.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...



There will always be that problem, especially if we don't lock down our borders to the extent we know who is coming and going.  Those cells you're speaking of goes with any of the enemies (terrorists) we've minted in the last 60 years of our middle east policy.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



And they'll all only be too happy to join forces


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...



Considering that most of them comes into the US on legal documents and even work visas.  HB1 and  HB2 workers by day, Terror Cell by night.  And let's not play the "Cite, Cite, Cite" game on this one.  We all know it's real.  Many countries have sleeper cells in the US including our "Allies" just like we have sleepers in many countries including our "Allies".  Iran is no different.  And from time to time, those cells are discovered and shipped home and another replaces it.

When dealing with a Nation State, ISIS is amateur hour.


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

RealDave said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You can't possibly be this stupid. When the US wants to topple a regime, we can topple a regime.  Getting rid of terrorist is an entirely different endeavor.  When we went full boar against Iraq, it was over very quickly and decisively and Saddam, who was quite the big talker beforehand, was chased into hiding and was killed. If Iran attacked the US and our goal was to overthrow their regime, it would be over...knockout in the first round. You guys are completely ignorant morons.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...



How they got here is not the point, the point is that they are here and if this escalates much further (and it will) every Americans life will change forever. We'll LONG for the days when we had to take our shoes and being groped by TSA's


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...



I pick the line with the best looking females and try and get groped.  At my age, that's about as close to sex as I am going to get.


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



No, Iraq screwed up without thinking about the consequences.  If they screw up again, there will be further consequences. WE ARE THE BAD ASSES HERE.  IRAQ IS THE SEVERE UNDERDOG. If we want to completely take out their regime, we can completely take out their regime. What don't you understand about this situation?

The Obama administration went on a world wide butt kissing tour, because he and his followers are yellow-bellied cowards.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



See how the far left is upset it was not their warmonger Hilary that did this.

And once again the far left lies and ignores the mess that Obama created with his illegal wars!

And the far left projects as they always do as there was no plan, there was, we now out of Iraq.

You should say thank you!


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Neither are any and all far left hack sites, but you still believe them anyway!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



As much of you the party of the Rumpers want to make it, it's not about anyone other than Rump.  Your "Hey, look over there" has been noted.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


  Fuck you & your "apology tour" bullshit.  

L:et see how many Americans your fat assedcorange buddy kills.  So far the total is at three.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Yes we know that happened under Obama, you would have thought Bush was still president under Obama as much as the cult deflected with that one.

Just as you ignored the illegal wars of Obama.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

RealDave said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



You know you have won when the far left denies the apology tour as well as the illegal wars of Obama!

Obama was far worse than Trump!

However now the US is out of Iraq, you should say thank you!


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> However now the US is out of Iraq, you should say thank you!



sure, shall we pass hat & send the Iraqi parliament flowers Kosh?

~S~


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > However now the US is out of Iraq, you should say thank you!
> ...



You wanted the US out of Iraq now it is happening, you should say Thank You president Trump!


----------



## RealDave (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


 You know you are arguing with a dumbass Trumpette when they bring up the apology tour & bitch when Obama kills terrorists with drones.

Tell me about these illegal wars.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



And you see the far left denies the illegal wars of Obama!

Thank you for proving my point!


----------



## RealDave (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


 
Thank Trump for making a stupid fucking decision, getting us thrown out opf Iraq, get Iraq pissed at us & hands Iraq to Iran?
Only a stupid fuck Trumpette would thank Trump for that.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


  So you can't list any.  You stupid fuck, where is the list of these illegal wars?


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



See how the far left can not handle the truth!


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Why should I do the work for you when it is common knowledge and it was even covered by far left sources like the NYTime and the Atlantic.

It has been posted all over this board, you just choose to ignore it!

But you like to remain ignorant, google is your friend do it yourself!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...



You’re the one spreading diss-information. Pretending that war is no big deal because it’s just like a video game and there’s no way you can lose. Then why haven’t you succeeded in Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya or Syria? 

Even the Saudis aren’t backing up Trump on this. After all he’s done for them. Boris Johnson says that Britain is out.  Trump didn’t bother to even warn your allies in the region that he was about to do this.

Th


Kosh said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



I don’t use or read far left hack sites. Only those applying journalistic standards of fact checking and verification. 

Anyone can log in and change Wikipedia entries. No journalistic standards at all.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



So far all you’ve done is make spurious claims you can’t back up. Trump would be so proud.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Exactly you use far left hack sites!

Where the far left opinion not rooted in fact or even any fact checking is done.

But you will believe it anyway and then pushing the far left debunked narratives.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Another far left irony impaired cult member!

See the far left will ignore the illegal wars of Obama!


----------



## Issa (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aipac.org/-/media/publi...qUmLMctjrZRSUbuySyBI0qtVzHrYksLo1kUdHYnjo37hE  about time someone did something about them.
> ...


Can you talk about what the US have done to Iran since the Shah ousting ? How many bases the US has surrounding Iran? The backing of Saddam against Iran ? And so much more. Go be fair.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 5, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Does the Washington Post work for ya?
https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...105dd8-d7b8-11e4-ba28-f2a685dc7f89_story.html


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Iran supports Hezbollah. They are a state sponsor of terrorism and a threat to the civilized world.



They aren't bothering me.   If they want to all kill each other over sand, not my problem.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump could kill Satan and Joe would wonder what Satan did to deserve it.
> ...



The funny thing is, you think Satan is real... 

Of course, Mormons think Jesus and Satan were brothers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2020)

DBA said:


> You can't possibly be this stupid. When the US wants to topple a regime, we can topple a regime. Getting rid of terrorist is an entirely different endeavor. When we went full boar against Iraq, it was over very quickly and decisively and Saddam, who was quite the big talker beforehand, was chased into hiding and was killed. If Iran attacked the US and our goal was to overthrow their regime, it would be over...knockout in the first round. You guys are completely ignorant morons.



Yeah, how did that toppling Saddam work out for us again?  

You know, usually when you do something stupid and it has really bad results, you don't try it on a bigger scale.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > You can't possibly be this stupid. When the US wants to topple a regime, we can topple a regime. Getting rid of terrorist is an entirely different endeavor. When we went full boar against Iraq, it was over very quickly and decisively and Saddam, who was quite the big talker beforehand, was chased into hiding and was killed. If Iran attacked the US and our goal was to overthrow their regime, it would be over...knockout in the first round. You guys are completely ignorant morons.
> ...



If only the CIA and Muller didn’t lie us into that war, huh?

Who is this guy lying to Congress?


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > You can't possibly be this stupid. When the US wants to topple a regime, we can topple a regime. Getting rid of terrorist is an entirely different endeavor. When we went full boar against Iraq, it was over very quickly and decisively and Saddam, who was quite the big talker beforehand, was chased into hiding and was killed. If Iran attacked the US and our goal was to overthrow their regime, it would be over...knockout in the first round. You guys are completely ignorant morons.
> ...



Yet the far left does that all the time and you support it!

But it also goes to show you have no idea of anything that was happening Iraq other than far left propaganda!

So far I have not heard of anyone claiming regime change in Iran!


----------



## Votto (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Which are?

I have trouble believing that a regime that denies that the Holocaust ever occurred and wants to throw Israel into the sea and chants death to the US and Israel every day of their life is not engaged in terrorism against the said entities.

Put another way, there is not one example of a regime on the planet earth who is more powerful than others not being undermined by other powers in a ceaseless game of king of the hill.

It is only human nature to want to obtain power, power Iran is trying to obtain and desperately wants to take such power away from the US.

So assuming that the targeted Iranian General was responsible for the attack on the US embassy and planned to do far worse, what would you have done about it if anything?

To be honest, I kind of like Trump's approach.  Usually heads of state gather together innocent people on both sides of a conflict and send them off to kill each other while they live in the lap of luxury.  I kind of like the idea of instead going after the heads of state themselves who are responsible.  Let the heads of state climb into that ring to kill each other rather than the mindless, never ending wars.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2020)

It was an act of war when Iran tried to assassinate that Saudi in New York.  But we decided to ignore it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> If only the CIA and Muller didn’t lie us into that war, huh?
> 
> Who is this guy lying to Congress?



Not sure what Muller testifying at the 9/11 commission had to do with going to war with Iraq.  Did you even watch the clip, he doesn't even talk about Iraq. 

The guy who lied us into War was George W. Bush.  The CIA didn't tell him what he wanted to hear, he used discredited information.  

Hey, are you guys ever going to hold Bush accountable for anything?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It was an act of war when Iran tried to assassinate that Saudi in New York.  But we decided to ignore it.



As we should have.   That's a problem between Iran and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## DBA (Jan 6, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > You can't possibly be this stupid. When the US wants to topple a regime, we can topple a regime. Getting rid of terrorist is an entirely different endeavor. When we went full boar against Iraq, it was over very quickly and decisively and Saddam, who was quite the big talker beforehand, was chased into hiding and was killed. If Iran attacked the US and our goal was to overthrow their regime, it would be over...knockout in the first round. You guys are completely ignorant morons.
> ...



We are talking about the military ability to win a war if we so choose, not the outcome. I am not condoning toppling the Iranian regime, I am merely stating the fact that you yellow-bellied liberals who are scared of them having been reading/watching too much MSM who is filling your head with nonsense about their relative military power.


----------



## DBA (Jan 6, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...





Dragonlady said:


> I don’t use or read far left hack sites. Only those applying journalistic standards of fact checking and verification



Please tell me you *never *quote CNN or MSNBC. Even NBC,CBS and ABC are very questionable if you are using a journalistic standards litmus.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2020)

DBA said:


> We are talking about the military ability to win a war if we so choose, not the outcome. I am not condoning toppling the Iranian regime, I am merely stating the fact that you yellow-bellied liberals who are scared of them having been reading/watching too much MSM who is filling your head with nonsense about their relative military power.



It's like you people never fucking learn. 

You didn't learn anything from Vietnam... you didn't learn anything from the Iraq War. 

It's not a matter of being scared, it's a matter of realizing that to get where you want to go will cost thousands of lives for absolutely no good reason.  

The thing is, Iran is ALREADY benefiting from Trump's "Wag The Dog" operation.  Internal dissent has all but vanished in Iran, as people are rallying behind the government.  The Iraqi government just voted to expel American troops.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2020)

DBA said:


> Please tell me you *never *quote CNN or MSNBC. Even NBC,CBS and ABC are very questionable if you are using a journalistic standards litmus.



The only thing that's questionable is Fox News... but even they are starting to see through the bullshit.


----------



## sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

Kosh said:


> But you like to *remain ignorant*, google is your friend do it yourself!



Most here are_ quite_ capable 

But too many are trying to _revise_ history to their particular partisan _bent_

THAT becomes the *ignorant* part

~S~


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 6, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Thanks for taking what I wrote out of context.   Learn how to read.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2020)

Kosh said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Neat, kid. How come you're too busy with the _but, but Obamas _to criticize Trump? You're exactly what you are accusing me of.

This was my original post:

_The wingnuts have been sabre rattling for a war with Iran for years, even while proclaiming that they don't want anymore foreign wars because that's what Trump tells them he wants.

In other words the only thing you're going to hear from these guys is an unconvincing argument about how great Trump is regardless if it contradicts everything they've said in the past_

The wingnuts have been wanting to go to war with Iran for years and then Trump came along and all of the sudden you guys pretended to be a bunch of doves. Then Trump pulls this stunt and you guys are ready for war all over again. Just like you were before Trump.

I haven't changed my views regardless of who is in the Whitehouse about these wars. Especially with Iran. Libya? Bad idea, but we at least didn't step foot inside it. Remember when you guys thought Obama didn't do enough in Syria? Then Trump abandons our allies in that country and you guys cheer. Remember how all those troops were coming home? Seems to be quite the opposite now. Iran is now committed itself once again to building a nuclear weapon. Iran has also committed to attacking us thus putting those troops in harms way. They have a multitude of options and countries they can attack us at. What will be our reply to it? When does it end? Are you ready to go to war with Iran? A country whose military strength is not like anything we've faced in decades. Have fun pretending you guys don't own what's coming. Just like you dicks pretend the wingnuts you voted into office weren't responsible for the catastrophe that was the war in Iraq. You idiots swallowed the "MIssion Accomplished" bullshit and were convinced everything was just working out great. Thanks for that blemish on our record.


----------



## TheParser (Jan 6, 2020)

For goodness' sake.

Iran does NOT want war.

It knows that it would result in the people overthrowing that theocracy.

A big orchid to President Trump for putting them in their place.

They respect only strength. They despise appeasement.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2020)

TheParser said:


> For goodness' sake.
> 
> Iran does NOT want war.
> 
> It knows that it would result in the people overthrowing that theocracy.



It does? I realize many Iranians love our culture, their not super excited about our government. And we killed someone who was considered a hero to many. Wars usually nationalize citizens and this is a country that loves to pump out propaganda to it's own citizens. Kind of like FOX News but worse.  I'd say if Iran does not retaliate then it's going to look weak domestically, they almost have to.

Remember when we were supposed to be greeted as liberators in Iraq? How'd that work out?  Over 10 years later and you still believe stupid shit like this. 

Remember how the right doesn't like foreign aid at all and then miraculously when Trump came along you guys didn't even want to spend money and complained about the wars you started? How are you guys going to pay for this new endeavor? Oh, that's right, the same pan as we had in Iraq...take the oil. Brilliant. 

When/if Iran counters I wonder how your post will age.



> A big orchid to President Trump for putting them in their place.
> 
> They respect only strength. They despise appeasement.



Putting them in their place? Sounds like a really grounded long term strategy. Enjoy the escalation.


----------

